# How many BBw's here like skinny guys?



## Judge_Dre (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm a thin person. I often find that many thin guys like myself get off on being with women much larger than overselves. The problem is that many times BBWs are inimidated by the size difference. I get a lot of "I'll crush you(as if that was a bad thing)." Some BBws have said they prefer hefty or muscular guys since they think they can hadle them. Are there any BBWs here who actually prefer to be with slimmer guys?


----------



## Carrie (Oct 7, 2005)

I like skinny guys. I also like big guys and medium-size guys, very much, but contrasts are interesting and sexy in a visual and tactile way, so I do enjoy the look and feel of a thin masculine body against my soft feminine one. 

But at the end of the day, I just like guys.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 7, 2005)

A guy who's smaller than me but of average proportions for a guy would not bother me. But a petite guy, say, someone who is boyish in stature would really make me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Jes (Oct 7, 2005)

Carrie said:


> But at the end of the day, I just like guys.




What Carrie said! I guess I prefer the smaller end of the spectrum to the larger, but I've always felt that I could probably learn to love most bodies if I loved the person inside.


----------



## pinuptami (Oct 7, 2005)

I do! 

Haha, If I post any more pics of Jack on here, I'm going to have to be taken away for sillyness....The pic is from last Halloween  

View attachment Picture 005 (2).jpg


----------



## DaBigLadyBug (Oct 7, 2005)

I have always found myself looking at smaller men then me,my husband is skinny,hes a size 32 and im a 26/28,i used to use that line"i will crush you"and well one boyfriend said to me "what a way to die huh" and then i never used that line again,i thought well they can see the diffrence in our sizes and if there willing,ready and able to take it on,well then"bring it on baby!"


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 7, 2005)

My thing is height. I've always been attracted to very tall men. Guy is 6'8" tall, and just perfect for me! I have dated thin men and not so thin men in the past...but they had to be tall. Guess we all have our preferences.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 7, 2005)

Carrie said:


> contrasts are interesting and sexy in a visual and tactile way, so I do enjoy the look and feel of a thin masculine body against my soft feminine one.


My sentiments exactly. It just kinda worked out this way because compatibility is the key to our marriage, but I love that I'm nearly triple Art's weight. As a tall woman, my friends were surprised that height isn't my main concern (within reason -- really short men talk to my chest more than my face), and I think it's great that Art is a couple inches shorter than me. So yeah, I love being taller and much much wider than my husband.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm not exactly a Jack Sprat, but I LOVE the big woman/smaller man contrast. I think it's even better when she's tall and big.


----------



## Angie O'Plasty (Oct 7, 2005)

None of you really like "big" guys. How diplomatic.

Angie
xo


----------



## William (Oct 7, 2005)

BBWs are always welcome on the BHM/FFA Board

William 




Angie O'Plasty said:


> None of you really like "big" guys. How diplomatic.
> 
> Angie
> xo


----------



## Carrie (Oct 7, 2005)

Angie O'Plasty said:


> None of you really like "big" guys. How diplomatic.
> 
> Angie
> xo



Oh, stop with the disdain. The thread's specifically about how many of us like thin guys, so that's mostly what's being discussed here. You'd see a lot of us speaking up in a thread asking who likes big guys, too. 

Grump.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 7, 2005)

Carrie said:


> Oh, stop with the disdain. The thread's specifically about how many of us like thin guys, so that's mostly what's being discussed here. You'd see a lot of us speaking up in a thread asking who likes big guys, too.
> 
> Grump.



Exactly, this a place for people to embrace their size preferences. Not to feel guilty of them. 

There is a BHM board to after all.

And to all the BBWs that like thin guys, you rock!


----------



## Ash (Oct 8, 2005)

I have, historically, gone for thinner guys. However, my boyfriend is a bigger guy, and I love every inch of him


----------



## Seth Warren (Oct 8, 2005)

Opposites attract...and chicks dig scrawny pale guys (thankfully).


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 8, 2005)

i haven't always been 130-something lbs...i used to be a fat guy until a bbwpile turned me into the stickly emaciated boy i am today. i still eat like a fat guy though, as i just polished off about 20 bucks worth of chinese food. but yeah, i'm always up to the challenge of a good crushing/squishing/smushing/squashing/schmutzing/racquetball from a game bbw. opposites atfucktract.


----------



## Robin Rocks (Oct 8, 2005)

As I just mentioned in another thread, I definitely prefer guys smaller than myself and by that, I mean guys that are almost in shape. The problem is I can't find one that likes me too!  I feel guilty about it sometimes because I'm such a big girl but I can't help that it's what I'm attracted to.


----------



## Tina (Oct 8, 2005)

As I said in the other thread, I don't have a real preference, but I will say that most of the skinny guys I've known have been some of the strongest guys I've known. Just because a guy isn't bulky it doesn't mean he isn't strong. Often it's quite the opposite, in my experience.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Oct 8, 2005)

I used to date the 'teddy bear' type of guy all the way through high school and some of college until I was introduced to a man that was 5'11 and 140 lbs and was not muscular but very toned. I do find men of all sizes attractive but I think now that I like thin men. And I can speak from experience that I haven't crushed one yet lol I like being on top too  Ladies.. they'll let ya know if they can't breathe lol

But on the flip side there are lots of men that like the 'crushed' feeling so it's all good 

my bf is 5'7 140 lbs (a bit of a pudgy tummy now) lol 

this is a pic of us on vacation this summer 

View attachment chicky&bf.jpg


----------



## The Fat Man (Oct 8, 2005)

.. I'm so going to be a bachelor forever aren't I?


*sigh*


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 8, 2005)

The Fat Man said:


> .. I'm so going to be a bachelor forever aren't I?
> 
> 
> *sigh*



Bah! You think you have it bad. I'm a Witch and live in a town that is nothing but Baptists. I haven't had a date in over 15 years.


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Oct 9, 2005)

Much bigger woman/ thinner man applies to me for sure. Opposites do attract. I am smaller man 5-4 130 lbs and prefer supersized women. Aside from the physical difference, there is something to be said for having a cuddly, loving, soft extra large woman in your arms, or being in her arms just walking in the park or even laying in bed.


----------



## Jes (Oct 9, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> Bah! You think you have it bad. I'm a Witch and live in a town that is nothing but Baptists. I haven't had a date in over 15 years.




The spells not working then, Jack?


----------



## Loscos (Oct 9, 2005)

My girlfriends big, i'm thin, i'm guessing she goes for thin guys, and she goes for complete idiots aswell....., so i'm not surprised she's going out with me.

>_>


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 9, 2005)

The Fat Man said:


> .. I'm so going to be a bachelor forever aren't I?
> 
> 
> *sigh*



Don't worry, there are plenty of bbw/ssbbw that feel the same way. So it goes both ways.


----------



## Skinny1 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi...
There are very FEW ladies I have met, and I have dated BBW's/SSBBW's since 1998 exclusively, who crave the size difference. I wish there were more, I have a 28" waist and dated a 350 lb. lady who actually LOVED the size difference. But she is RARE!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 9, 2005)

Jes said:


> The spells not working then, Jack?



Nah, I'm not into love spells. My thing is withering crops and souring milk.


----------



## truth38 (Jul 22, 2006)

A quote from truth:
All men are sexy, funky, wonderful!
Big, small, extra large, they are still good looking.
As for me I am a equal opportunity, international lover!


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 22, 2006)

I LOVE me some skinny guys! rawwrr!


----------



## elle camino (Jul 23, 2006)

honestly i'm much more drawn to bigger guys, since i find it really nice when i'm naked with someone to like, see a belly on them. mainly so i feel more comfy about my own. 
that said, i've never encountered a skinny guy (in actual life) who actually preferred fat girls who are built like i am. if i did, and he was otherwise an attractive guy, i'd have no problem with him just because he wasn't fat too. 
attractin is such a fickle thing, anyways. it depends on a million little things. it's hard to rule anyone out just based on one aspect.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 23, 2006)

*attraction


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jul 23, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Bah! You think you have it bad. I'm a Witch and live in a town that is nothing but Baptists. I haven't had a date in over 15 years.


Similar problem here. I've never been able to date someone ever in my life. In the beginning because I was know as the "big orge" (though I've always been thin) and later because there are no single gals left. At least the last 15 years I've never seen one in real life.


----------



## bigwideland (Jul 23, 2006)

We "thefatman" maybe, but hey think of all the food a SSBBW eats and it is ours all ours. :eat2:


----------



## Ivy (Jul 23, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Exactly, this a place for people to embrace their size preferences. Not to feel guilty of them.
> 
> There is a BHM board to after all.
> 
> And to all the BBWs that like thin guys, you rock!



THANK YOU.
Good god.


----------



## Ivy (Jul 23, 2006)

I have dated men of all different shapes and sizes, and loved each and every one of their bodies.

Generally speaking, I go for skinny guys.. Like, really skinny. To the point that they are really gaunt looking in appearance. I am a woman of extremes and I like the contrast. Plus, I get off on being fatter than my mate. Not because I don't think big guys are attractive (I think theyre hot), but because I like being the fat one. It turns me on. I love being fat, and if my guy is fatter than me, then I feel skinny and I don't like that.

However, I also love chubby/fat guys. My boyfriend is a total chubster, and I wouldn't want him any other way. He's lost weight recently and I'm a little sad over it. I picked him over a guy who weighed around 110 pounds on a 5'7 frame. My boyfriend was around 240 when we met on a 5'6 frame. (I like short guys.) 

I have dated guys who were slightly bigger than me, and I loved it as well. I love chub, its so cute and soft and it feels so good. As long as they aren't constantly experiencing equipment difficulties and dont suffer from sad fat man syndrome, I really dont care. There is nothing worse than a guy who thinks he's ugly, complains about how all the girls don't like him/fat guys, and do nothing but sit around and mope. Yes, skinny guys do it too but out of the men I have dated, Ive never had a skinny guy do it. Ive had thin male friends who do it on ocassion, but the majority of the fat guys Ive dated have been like this and I cant deal with that shit. When I would break things off, one of the questions I would always get asked is "This is because I'm fat, huh?" When clearly, this was not the case as I was always paying with their chub, telling them how I loved their bodies etc, etc. 

So basically, after all my rambling, I just love men in general- fat, skinny, or in between. All that matters is that theyre nice, arent whiney bastards, treat me right, and love sex as much as I do. 

I talk too much, and I have a feeling someone is going to have a problem with at least one thing that I have said in this post, but whatever.


----------



## Blueyedevil173 (Jul 23, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Bah! You think you have it bad. I'm a Witch and live in a town that is nothing but Baptists. I haven't had a date in over 15 years.


Wouldn't that make you a Warlock?


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Jul 23, 2006)

I always went for the average type with some belly...

Then again its attraction its what gets me when I see this person
I think that is important & its not based on great looks its just something about them

ok for instance Kevin James with that personality he would win my heart over
I love goofy men cause im a goofball myself & he is adorable


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 23, 2006)

YUM It seems Ive dated average to smaller men But I cant say Im totally turned off by a bigger guy. I have to admit I dont think I would date someone as big as myself. I guess the biggest would be 6ft 230-250


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 23, 2006)

So there is hope for a 6'4" tall snuggletiger that weighs 193 pounds?


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Jul 23, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> So there is hope for a 6'4" tall snuggletiger that weighs 193 pounds?



I would say there is lol


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 23, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> I would say there is lol



Thank you  that is very nice of you to say SexxyBBW69.


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jul 23, 2006)

i like guys who are skinny/thin, (not too thin) medium sized, average, somewhat fat (i had a crush on Chris Farley, r.i.p.:smitten: ), or muscular, but not too muscular. they just have to be taller than me, that's all.


----------



## toni (Jul 23, 2006)

Judge_Dre said:


> I'm a thin person. I often find that many thin guys like myself get off on being with women much larger than overselves. The problem is that many times BBWs are inimidated by the size difference. I get a lot of "I'll crush you(as if that was a bad thing)." Some BBws have said they prefer hefty or muscular guys since they think they can hadle them. Are there any BBWs here who actually prefer to be with slimmer guys?




I like my men from a thin (almost lanky) to a medium build (love the chub around the belly). I am not a fan of the muscular type at all. I can appreciate it but its not attractive to me. I am very short at 5'3, almost every man I have ever had was 6 feet or over. I LOVE the height. It is very sexy to me. Give me a 6'3 180 lb man and I am in heaven lol.:smitten: I don't think its hard for a thin man to handle a big girl, I have never encountered a problem. They can usually hold their own against my weight.  

I am guilty of the I will crush you thing but I don't let it stop me.  When I am sitting on a guys lap I am forever asking "am I hurting you?". I know its annoying but not everyone likes to be crushed (even though its hot as hell).


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 23, 2006)

I take them as they come....


----------



## mossystate (Jul 23, 2006)

*walks around the candy store..I will have this man..and this one..and..oh..what the hell..that one over there*...heh....

now, having said that,I tend to be more attracted to men who weigh less than me..I enjoy the contrast..I really am not drawn to men who have a bigger belly than moi...

in terms of height(and nothing is written in stone), I prefer not too tall(over 6'2 or so)..and a man who is under 5'8(or so), will probably make the size difference too odd for me...


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jul 23, 2006)

I have liked both skinny and bigger guys. But I have to say more of them have been skinny. But I am also a total personality person. I really dont care what a guy looks like...but if you are a dork like me...then all is good. My .005 cents worth
Stacey


----------



## Jes (Jul 23, 2006)

sign me up. lanky but with a bit of underlying muscle can be nice to feel under my roving hands, though.


----------



## xoxoshelby (Jul 23, 2006)

skinny guys? sure. bigger guys? why not? Now if some of you would just live around here!!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm sorry to say....skinny guys don't do a darned thing for me. Never really have. 

I prefer the big guys...or as I say most often...I love a well rounded man


----------



## olivefun (Jul 24, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> I've never seen one in real life.



no way!

You have to get out more.

I bet the women that sell the fabulous dutch chocolate are not all married and skinny. Just think of where the dutch fat girls go. I bet you will find some.

You are a lovely man, I am sure you can meet some fantastic women who will appreciate your heart. Trick is, you have to get out and meet them.


----------



## Les Toil (Jul 24, 2006)

Angie O'Plasty said:


> None of you really like "big" guys. How diplomatic.
> 
> Angie
> xo



Geez, I hope you don't judge me for only being into big chicks.


----------



## olivefun (Jul 24, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> Geez, I hope you don't judge me for only being into big chicks.



Hehe, I like guys who are into big chicks (well ONE big chick...) (me).

Yep, I llke men with good taste, a lot...


----------



## SantaDuJuan (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm not really skinny myself, but I'd say a nice large lady and a skinny man would make a cute couple.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm not a huge fan of extreme contrasts myself, and the shortish very very slender men do give me that "OMG I'm gonna break you" feeling.

I always gravitate to taller men. I like the feeling of being shorter than my partner, but much, much fatter. I like big hands and feet too. I like these boys from slender to pudgy/teddy bearish --each have major pluses. But I've also been with soft BHMs in the 300s, that was nice too.

Though I could talk about this or that all day long, I really don't think the male body will ever hold such an allure to me that I would turn away a wonderful soul with a different type of body. Eh. Impress me with your passion and vibrancy, and your wonderfully talented hands.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jul 24, 2006)

When speaking purely physical attraction, I tend to really only like thin guys when they are very tall. I'm 5'9ish and wear heels almost all of the time, putting me to about 6' so, the taller the better. If not that tall, I have to have a bigger to big guy, that's just my preference.


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 25, 2006)

*Nice to see love for the skinny man up in here. Although, lately I've been developing quite some pudge. More to love though right? *


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Jul 27, 2006)

Angie O'Plasty said:


> None of you really like "big" guys. How diplomatic.
> 
> Angie
> xo



I've never been so un-popular as I have these last dozen years or so after putting on 100+ pounds.....but screw them, I love my belly..hehehe and how I abtained it:eat1: 


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Jul 27, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I like skinny guys. I also like big guys and medium-size guys, very much, but contrasts are interesting and sexy in a visual and tactile way, so I do enjoy the look and feel of a thin masculine body against my soft feminine one.
> 
> But at the end of the day, I just like guys.



Good answer...I like how you think.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Jul 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> What Carrie said! I guess I prefer the smaller end of the spectrum to the larger, but I've always felt that I could probably learn to love most bodies if I loved the person inside.




You also responded well to this question, but I like anything you say...that's me.....



Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Jul 27, 2006)

how many of you truly could be with a man who maybe weighted the same as you or wanted to weight the same as you or more?

I've run into all the things Dre says he's found with bbws & his size, I was much smaller when I started dating bbws exclusively 23 years ago and have only been bigger the last dozen years.....dating big girls, eating with big girls sometimes does catch up with you, and you either go with it or deny it.


Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## Mr_M (Jul 27, 2006)

toni said:


> I like my men from a thin (almost lanky) to a medium build (love the chub around the belly). I am not a fan of the muscular type at all. I can appreciate it but its not attractive to me. I am very short at 5'3, almost every man I have ever had was 6 feet or over. I LOVE the height. It is very sexy to me. Give me a 6'3 180 lb man and I am in heaven lol.:smitten: I don't think its hard for a thin man to handle a big girl, I have never encountered a problem. They can usually hold their own against my weight.
> 
> I am guilty of the I will crush you thing but I don't let it stop me.  When I am sitting on a guys lap I am forever asking "am I hurting you?". *I know its annoying but not everyone likes to be crushed (even though its hot as hell*).


 
I do. It is hot as hell.


----------



## Jes (Jul 27, 2006)

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> how many of you truly could be with a man who maybe weighted the same as you or wanted to weight the same as you or more?
> 
> I've run into all the things Dre says he's found with bbws & his size, I was much smaller when I started dating bbws exclusively 23 years ago and have only been bigger the last dozen years.....dating big girls, eating with big girls sometimes does catch up with you, and you either go with it or deny it.
> 
> ...


For me, being fat is what I am, but not a hobby, not a pastime, not ... I don't want to say I don't derive pleasure from it, but I mean...I just dont' really THINK about it. I'm fat like I'm short. Or blond. Or crazy. So it can be strange to base parts or all of a relationship on that aspect of things, and it's not something I'd have in common with someone else, probably. When a guy messages me and wants to talk about him gaining weight or me feeding him, I just get a big soft-on, sorry. Not b/c he's less valid for being interested in those things but b/c they're not of any interest to me.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> When a guy messages me and wants to talk about him gaining weight or me feeding him, I just get a big soft-on, sorry. Not b/c he's less valid for being interested in those things but b/c they're not of any interest to me.



Shhhh. Eat your cupcakes.


----------



## Jes (Jul 27, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Shhhh. Eat your cupcakes.


Am I not allowed to express my opinions here, Princess?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> Am I not allowed to express my opinions here, Princess?



My bad; I thought this was the cupcake fetish thread.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 27, 2006)

a cupcake fetish? hmmm several questions spring to mind. With or without sprinkles, what kind of frosting?


----------



## love dubh (Jul 27, 2006)

...the size....yellow, white, or chocolate mix for the 'cake? Oh, the rigors of Cupcake Fetishism.


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 28, 2006)

*And I am officially hungry. Thanks ladies.  *


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 29, 2006)

Judge_Dre said:


> I'm a thin person. I often find that many thin guys like myself get off on being with women much larger than overselves. The problem is that many times BBWs are inimidated by the size difference. I get a lot of "I'll crush you(as if that was a bad thing)." Some BBws have said they prefer hefty or muscular guys since they think they can hadle them. Are there any BBWs here who actually prefer to be with slimmer guys?




me me me me me me me me me me.

Just be taller than me...that's all I ask.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 29, 2006)

Blueyedevil173 said:


> Wouldn't that make you a Warlock?





Warlock means "oath breaker"....not a good term.....male witch is a witch.

(Said one of the other witches on the board)...


I would bet this is already answered.......maybe I should read the rest of the thread first....

nah..


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 29, 2006)

Angie O'Plasty said:


> None of you really like "big" guys. How diplomatic.
> 
> Angie
> xo


 

er.....you do realize this board is in large part for people with a preference for certain body types, right? As in....Men who like big women only? Or women who like big men only?

Thats ok for you, right?

Ok now...think it through....see where you end up.



Also....I really dig the passive aggressive "xo" kisses and hugs after the sarcasm. Nice touch.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 29, 2006)

Blueyedevil173 said:


> Wouldn't that make you a Warlock?



Only in Dungeons and Dragons.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 29, 2006)

Mr. Jigglesworth said:


> how many of you truly could be with a man who maybe weighted the same as you or wanted to weight the same as you or more?
> 
> I've run into all the things Dre says he's found with bbws & his size, I was much smaller when I started dating bbws exclusively 23 years ago and have only been bigger the last dozen years.....dating big girls, eating with big girls sometimes does catch up with you, and you either go with it or deny it.
> 
> ...



I don't think I'd want to date anyone over 400 or 450. It's not that they can't be attractive, but I have a very active lifestyle. I want someone who's capable of a six mile hike, or getting up at 2 AM and going to a remote location on foot to study/observe astronomical and planetary positions. It's not that my partner has to be involved in every aspect of my life, but I want them to at least try new activities with me. 

On the flip side, I don't like dating especially thin men. I dated a guy who was 120 and 5' 5", and there was a big lack of chemistry. I don't like especially small white or black women, but petite Asian/Latina women are hot!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 31, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Bah! You think you have it bad. I'm a Witch and live in a town that is nothing but Baptists. I haven't had a date in over 15 years.


Pst, ye' might get more luck if you took of that warty false nose and the pointy black hat. Keep the broom though, gals like a guy who's handy around the house.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 31, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Only in Dungeons and Dragons.


No, that would be if you shot energy bolts and had a familiar that looked like an ugly midget.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 31, 2006)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Pst, ye' might get more luck if you took of that warty false nose and the pointy black hat.



I'll give on the nose, but ain't no way I'm losing the hat.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm about 6'2" if I stand up straight. My wife likes to keep me at about 205 lbs. though I was only about 170 when we first met. I'm not muscular, but I'm not really fat either. I just think she likes my tummy almost as much as I like hers.  

So I dunno what I qualify as.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Carrie said:


> My bad; I thought this was the cupcake fetish thread.




Do you like big fluffy cupcakes or small cupcakes. Beware! you will be judged
by either answer. Both will be wrong.


----------



## tjw1971 (Aug 3, 2006)

... I've found sort of a "general rule" with size differences. If I meet a gal who I'd describe as "thick", or maybe "big boned" but not necessarily a full-blown BBW, then she tends to have little interest in a guy my size. There's always an exception to every rule, I'm sure, but that's just been my experience.

Even when I went out with gals like that, they seemed overly conscious of being larger than me. Like one gal I was seeing was about my height and I guesstimated she was at least 230lbs. to maybe 250lbs. I was about 165 at the time. She always insisted that she weighed "around 180", which I knew had to be a lie - despite me making it abundantly clear that I really *liked* heavier women. After a while, she actually gained some more weight and then quickly broke up with me - in favor of a much bigger, "teddybear" type guy she met at her job.

On the other hand, women above a certain size seemed just as likely to find me attractive as larger guys (if not moreso). Maybe it's partially the "cheap thrill" of being able to rub it in smaller friends' faces that they can still get a skinnier guy?

I think this differs with race too, to some extent. All my above observations concern white women (as I'm a white guy). But I've dated several bigger black gals, and the largest two of them were by far the least concerned about their size. That was quite a turn-on, in fact. One carried a lot of weight in her belly and she was more than happy to wear short tops and let it all hang out - even in public, without a care.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 3, 2006)

tjw1971 said:


> ...
> 
> On the other hand, women above a certain size seemed just as likely to find me attractive as larger guys (if not moreso). Maybe it's partially the "cheap thrill" of being able to rub it in smaller friends' faces that they can still get a skinnier guy?




hmmm....I think you are wrong there. Maybe.

Unless you are dating someone who actually thinks thin is somehow naturally superior, and therefore confers you special status because of your size...which would really surprize me.

I could be wrong...but for me..I just like cute guys..regardless of size....tho my current man is rather muscular and thickish.....and think size tends to matter a whole lot more to men than women.


----------



## sunandshadow (Aug 4, 2006)

I like almost anorexically thin guys - probably in the 110-135lb range depending on height. (And they must have long hair, I LOVE long hair.) I do wonder about the ethicality of having a preference which might be unhealthy for the object of one's affection, but I figure it's the same kind of thing as liking fat people. Some people are naturally fat and some people are naturally skinny, and all body shapes of people need someone to love them, so I don't think it hurts anything for me to be a fat woman who likes skinny men.


----------



## PrettyLynn (Aug 5, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm a Witch and live in a town that is nothing but Baptists.



you, too? i decided not to put my pentacle up in new car because i think some of my coworkers would vandalize it.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Aug 5, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Bah! You think you have it bad. I'm a Witch and live in a town that is nothing but Baptists. I haven't had a date in over 15 years.




_Oh no, dear Jack. That just isn't right.  The being in Baptist City is bad enough, but no dates in all that time?

You need to get out more darling. :kiss2: 

MoonGoddess
_


----------



## MoonGoddess (Aug 5, 2006)

PrettyLynn said:


> you, too? i decided not to put my pentacle up in new car because i think some of my coworkers would vandalize it.




_Wow, I guess I am one of the fortunate ones. In this neck of the Maine woods, there is a fairly good sized Pagan population. I wear my pentacle freely, and am outed completely at work (they think it is good luck to have a Witch in the sales department!). But I won't put my bumper sticker on my car (Get a taste of the Old Religon, Lick a Witch), because the heavily Catholic majority is not quite as accepting as I would like.

Hold you head high PrettyLynn!_


----------



## PrettyLynn (Aug 5, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _Wow, I guess I am one of the fortunate ones. In this neck of the Maine woods, there is a fairly good sized Pagan population. I wear my pentacle freely, and am outed completely at work (they think it is good luck to have a Witch in the sales department!). But I won't put my bumper sticker on my car (Get a taste of the Old Religon, Lick a Witch), because the heavily Catholic majority is not quite as accepting as I would like.
> 
> Hold you head high PrettyLynn!_



you certainly are a lucky one. i just wish my supervisor and co-workers would consider me good luck... i hate being in the closet.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Aug 6, 2006)

PrettyLynn said:


> you certainly are a lucky one. i just wish my supervisor and co-workers would consider me good luck... i hate being in the closet.



_I think it is a crying shame that in this allegedly "enlightened" day and age, we still cannot live freely and openly without fear of persecution. 

~Sigh~ If not in this lifetime lovey, perhaps the next...._


----------



## MoonGoddess (Aug 6, 2006)

_Well, seeing as this thread is supposed to be about our liking skinny guys, I will chime in. For me personally, I really don't care about the exterior, it truly is the soul that I consider. I have met drop-dead gorgeous, slender men who did not have a shred of intelligence or character. And I've been priviledged to know some very heavy guys who had hearts of gold and spirits so gentle and giving...

I don't care what you look like. Just be intelligent and decent.

I do however, get aroused by the following-

*Beautiful eyes. Blue and green melt me.
*Long hair. The longer the better, but it had better be clean and well kept. I adore burying my face under it and nibbling the neck.
*Nice hands. Longer fingers and a gentle touch..._


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 6, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _Well, seeing as this thread is supposed to be about our liking skinny guys, I will chime in. For me personally, I really don't care about the exterior, it truly is the soul that I consider. I have met drop-dead gorgeous, slender men who did not have a shred of intelligence or character. And I've been priviledged to know some very heavy guys who had hearts of gold and spirits so gentle and giving...
> 
> I don't care what you look like. Just be intelligent and decent.
> 
> ...





Hee hee...I am the only witch I know who likes em short haired and clean shaven...in crisp cotton and smelling like laundry and soap....the total opposite of my smokey velvet addicted self...

I am crazy about an all American Black Irish lapsed Catholic boy......

..with BIG hands.....and not toooo gentle fingers...


----------



## MoonGoddess (Aug 6, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> Hee hee...I am the only witch I know who likes em short haired and clean shaven...in crisp cotton and smelling like laundry and soap....the total opposite of my smokey velvet addicted self...
> 
> I am crazy about an all American Black Irish lapsed Catholic boy......
> 
> ..with BIG hands.....and not toooo gentle fingers...




_I have to admit, that does sound appetizing!_


----------



## Emma (Aug 6, 2006)

I like guys 6' plus and between around 150 and 220. Though some guys weigh more because they carry more muscle or are bigger boned so I wouldn't rule it out. But as a rule guys who are over 220ish and flabby are a real turn off for me. So for me slim/slightly chubby/well built but not obese.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 6, 2006)

Ok, Em, I just have to point out that I love the Red Dwarf sig.

Back the normal thread... sorry.


----------



## Emma (Aug 6, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> Ok, Em, I just have to point out that I love the Red Dwarf sig.
> 
> Back the normal thread... sorry.



Red Dwarf rules and it makes me happy everytime someone notices  My name is Olaf Peterson. I am very good in bed.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 6, 2006)

Guys that turn my head on the street are tall, thin, have long hair, and are usually goth boys or rocker types. That being said, I've gone out with guys in a range of heights, body types, and hair lengths, and physical appearance isn't my prime consideration in a relationship. Intelligence is number one, followed by wit and eloquence in a tie for second place. I don't care how pretty a boy is--in a relationship, eventually you've got to have a conversation. And if he can't hold up his end, well, any points he might have received for appearance are negated.


----------



## Emma (Aug 6, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Guys that turn my head on the street are tall, thin, have long hair, and are usually goth boys or rocker types.



Seconded.:wubu:


----------



## tellmekudos (Aug 6, 2006)

So long as you happen to be taller than 5'10 you're alright in my books.
No, slight lie. I really do feel uncomfortable with very skinny men, as in those who are slimmer than the length of my foot, because then I feel like it's a bit of a melon and a pea scenario. Whilst pea may not be flattened by melon, melon will feel pea and be very uncomfortable owing to pea having bones that jut out. Ok so melons and peas aren' the best items for reference, but it gets the vague image across. Slim is ok, but I do enjoy having something to grab hold of instead of making do with my own, and you can't go wrong with a little man boob. 
Never really had the problem of having skinny admirer though xD


----------



## sunandshadow (Aug 7, 2006)

It puzzles me why women are often concerned about guys' height. Or maybe I'm the odd one, since I grew up haveing a mother and father who are both 5'4", and me slightly taller than both of them. But I would be happy to go out with a petite guy who was my height or a few inches shorter or a few inches taller than me. I don't mind tall skinny guys either, but tall big guys intimidate me - I prefer to know that in an emergency I would be able to hold my own in a fight, I feel too vulnerable to abuse by a man who's strong enough to pick me up or pin me down.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 7, 2006)

S&S, we must be twins! (Both my parents are 5' 4" too and I'm 5' 5".) 

I like tall though. Dunno why. I think short men can be cute, but if I'm playing with boys, I want someone who can hold their own against me.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 7, 2006)

Im a tall gal but I go short when it comes to men. 5'8 to 6'1 is perfect. I like to feel like hold my own against them I imagine.


----------



## ihatemymetabolism (Aug 10, 2006)

it's so good to see so many gorgeous people don't mind skinny guys! i'm 190 cm and around 60 kg (6'3'' and just above 130 pounds) and i've always felt horrible about myself and hated my stick-friggin-thin ugly disgusting legs, but this thread has made me feel slightly better.

HOORAY!

thankyouall


----------



## paniconthestreetsoflondon (Aug 10, 2006)

I think it seems that BBWs and SSBBWs tend to prefer thin guys. I'm just under 6 foot by an inch or so and my weight fluctuates from between 190 and 210 depending on how I'm feeling and what I've been doing. I never look particularly huge but I can look both chunky or fairly slender depending on what weight I'm at and how active I've been beforehand. I could definately be slender at all times if it wasn't for how nice food tastes and how my naughty side sometimes revels in feeling a little softer. However, due to confidence issues and the knowledge the bigger girls like smaller boys, I reckon I'll be inclined to stay relatively in shape for a while. Its a tough one!


----------



## love dubh (Aug 10, 2006)

ihatemymetabolism said:


> it's so good to see so many gorgeous people don't mind skinny guys! i'm 190 cm and around 60 kg (6'3'' and just above 130 pounds) and i've always felt horrible about myself and hated my stick-friggin-thin ugly disgusting legs, but this thread has made me feel slightly better.
> 
> HOORAY!
> 
> thankyouall



You're very hot. Oddly enough, your photo is an almost exact copy of one that my friend made. The emo-boy-in-the-bathroom-stall photo. Weird!


----------



## olivefun (Aug 10, 2006)

For me, 
I like the variety.
When I am in love with a guy, his body type becomes the pinnacle, exactly what I desire. Then I end up liking men that remind me of him, smiling at the lovely fellows that resemble him even slightly.
Mmm-m-m-m.


The nicest gardens are the ones with a spectrum of flowers.

Delicious!


----------



## Mini (Aug 11, 2006)

So what I'm reading is that I should be able to get dates more easily.


----------



## olivefun (Aug 11, 2006)

Either that, or kindness, personality and charm are important for being the sort of person that someone would want to spend time with.


----------



## Mini (Aug 11, 2006)

olivefun said:


> Either that, or kindness, personality and charm are important for being the sort of person that someone would want to spend time with.



Well, I'm fucked unless I stick to the shallow ones.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 11, 2006)

Mini said:


> Well, I'm fucked unless I stick to the shallow ones.


That'll still get you laid, so you're still good to go.


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Aug 12, 2006)

Ive always prefered to go out with skinnier men..

my boyfriend though is pretty perfect.

Thin and muscular(but not to much) 

View attachment EMPIRE_OCT_01_05_032_P_.jpg


View attachment DAS_BUNKER_MAY_13_06_019_P_.jpg


----------



## lemmink (Aug 12, 2006)

I love BHMs, but I have a soft spot for very skinny, very tall boys with big noses - which is the 'type' I'm dating now. Weeeell, at least he was very skinny when I met him.


----------



## shy guy (Aug 12, 2006)

lemmink said:


> I love BHMs, but I have a soft spot for very skinny, very tall boys with big noses - which is the 'type' I'm dating now. Weeeell, at least he was very skinny when I met him.


I'm guessing someone here is a feeder but I'm not saying wholol


----------



## shy guy (Aug 12, 2006)

Ok girls what do you think of a guy I don't know thats around...5'6 180lbs brown hair, hazel eyes,with a bit of a gut and skin thats a little too white who is also covered from head to toe with freckles and face wise looks like this guy. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=3465&d=1140122174 http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=3466&d=1140122381 Now this guy is ''good buddy''(thats right) of mine who thinks well he's a bog in whitch case I agree unless you think that I'm..I mean my ''buddy'' is ok looking


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 13, 2006)

Judge_Dre said:


> I'm a thin person. I often find that many thin guys like myself get off on being with women much larger than overselves. The problem is that many times BBWs are inimidated by the size difference. I get a lot of "I'll crush you(as if that was a bad thing)." Some BBws have said they prefer hefty or muscular guys since they think they can hadle them. Are there any BBWs here who actually prefer to be with slimmer guys?


After all those fun squashing parties I have been to with Terri, Deidra, Heather, Rosi, AM, Stephen, Lily... menga, am I missing anyone? lmao Probably!! ... I have to say, after those, I developed a respect for the endurance of some really small guys. They can really take it. I was amazed. I don't think people give thin guys nearly enough credit. Anyway, that said, I'm attracted to guys of all shapes. I can appreciate the good physical qualities of every shape and size... and girth LOL. Haha, just had to say it. My preferences in romantic partners are definitely more cerebral than physical in general, though, so me answering a question like this is probably a bit useless. But I needed to get that, "Give skinny guys more credit" thought out, at least.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 13, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> After all those fun squashing parties I have been to with Terri, Deidra, Heather, Rosi, AM, Stephen, Lily... menga, am I missing anyone? lmao Probably!! ... I have to say, after those, I developed a respect for the endurance of some really small guys. They can really take it. I was amazed. I don't think people give thin guys nearly enough credit. Anyway, that said, I'm attracted to guys of all shapes. I can appreciate the good physical qualities of every shape and size... and girth LOL. Haha, just had to say it. My preferences in romantic partners are definitely more cerebral than physical in general, though, so me answering a question like this is probably a bit useless. But I needed to get that, "Give skinny guys more credit" thought out, at least.



oops, that slipped out. Menga/mean-gyah is a local expression/exclamation lol. Um. not sure what it means except possibly BALLS! lol I'm not sure. I don't even know how to spell it. It was accidental lmao


----------



## jason_grvin (Aug 14, 2006)

i'm thin/average... like me!


----------



## Mikey (Aug 14, 2006)

What about those of us who are in between...I am 5'10 220. Not too thin and not too fat...am I just right?
Squashing parties? :shocked:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 14, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Ok girls what do you think of a guy I don't know thats around...5'6 180lbs brown hair, hazel eyes,with a bit of a gut and skin thats a little too white who is also covered from head to toe with freckles and face wise looks like this guy. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=3465&d=1140122174 http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=3466&d=1140122381 Now this guy is ''good buddy''(thats right) of mine who thinks well he's a bog in whitch case I agree unless you think that I'm..I mean my ''buddy'' is ok looking



He'll do nicely! Ask your friend if he likes old ladies.


----------



## Mikey (Aug 14, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> He'll do nicely! Ask your friend if he likes old ladies.



You are not even CLOSE to old!~ Even if you were...you would still be gorgeous and wonderful!


----------



## shy guy (Aug 14, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> He'll do nicely! Ask your friend if he likes old ladies.


Old your like 22 right? any way yeah he's into older women to bad your not old...later


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 14, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Old your like 22 right? any way yeah he's into older women to bad your not old...later



I know this lady, she's pushing 40, and thinks you're super hawt. She says, "Purrr purrr," and hello.


----------



## shy guy (Aug 14, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I know this lady, she's pushing 40, and thinks you're super hawt. She says, "Purrr purrr," and hello.


Really? well my ''friend'' thinks shes very sexy to:smitten:. He says ''Raww raww'' you wouldn't happen to have a pic of her would you?...later


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm a 140lbs 5,6 short asian guy..... maybe i do have a chance after all?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 15, 2006)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> I'm a 140lbs 5,6 short asian guy..... maybe i do have a chance after all?



post pics please thanx


----------



## altered states (Aug 15, 2006)

Mikey said:


> What about those of us who are in between...I am 5'10 220. Not too thin and not too fat...am I just right?



Yeah, I'm 5-10 and 200 so I don't know where I qualify. To my chagrin I've always been hit on by thin women about five times as much as fat ones. Also, of the BBWs I've known, nearly every one has preferred skinny guys. I always chalked it up to larger women not wanting to emphasize their size by hanging out with a big guy, but now I know that's bunk. Personally, I find the Jack Sprat scenario of a very skinny/buff guy and a fat woman to be very hot. _Body_ by Harry Crews explores this a bit.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 15, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> post pics please thanx





Done 

I'm not much to look at in plaid. 

-Jon


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 15, 2006)

Gee I was going to post saying I do.
But it's the other way round ie I'm not a BBW and like BHM!

Notwithstanding, you're very handsome though embroboyum too!


----------



## sunandshadow (Aug 15, 2006)

That's the problem with plaid, it's like camouflage, it doesn't really flatter anybody because it confuses the eye and hides detail.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't know about that, he looks pretty yummy to me in plaid. And he's a composer too! 

Thanks for the pic UMBROBOYUMMMMM. :bow:


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 15, 2006)

haha thanks, I think plaid kinda hides my size and makes me look like i could be bigger, its a good defense against other guys who ARE bigger than me lol. 

-Jon


----------



## altered states (Aug 15, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> That's the problem with plaid, it's like camouflage, it doesn't really flatter anybody because it confuses the eye and hides detail.



Mike Watt is coming to kick your ass.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm quite fond of skinny guys.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 15, 2006)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> haha thanks, I think plaid kinda hides my size and makes me look like i could be bigger, its a good defense against other guys who ARE bigger than me lol.
> 
> -Jon


I think you look quite nice.


----------



## mrskeet (Aug 18, 2006)

I noticed more bbw prefer skinny dudes. I'm more bulky and I noticed a lot of bbw don't like that I guess thats why I can't find one for a long term relationship because I'm not skinny maybe I need to lose a gang of weight.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 18, 2006)

personally I don't limit myself. I'm an openminded sort, usually, and I find that the people I'm attracted to do more than just look good to me. Also, once I like a person, I can't help but think they're sexy/beautiful/handsome. It just follows naturally for me.


----------



## Mr_M (Aug 20, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> *After all those fun squashing parties* I have been to with Terri, Deidra, Heather, Rosi, AM, Stephen, Lily... menga, am I missing anyone? lmao Probably!! ... I have to say, after those, I developed a respect for the endurance of some really small guys. They can really take it. I was amazed. I don't think people give thin guys nearly enough credit. Anyway, that said, I'm attracted to guys of all shapes. I can appreciate the good physical qualities of every shape and size... and girth LOL. Haha, just had to say it. My preferences in romantic partners are definitely more cerebral than physical in general, though, so me answering a question like this is probably a bit useless. But I needed to get that, "Give skinny guys more credit" thought out, at least.


 
I wanna learn more about those....:smitten:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 20, 2006)

Mr_M said:


> I wanna learn more about those....:smitten:



All the squashers and squashees have long since moved on to bigger and better things: marriage, kids, a new state, a new job, etc. It's been years since we've had a squashing party but man were they fun.


----------



## Mr_M (Aug 21, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> All the squashers and squashees have long since moved on to bigger and better things: marriage, kids, a new state, a new job, etc. It's been years since we've had a squashing party but man were they fun.


 
That´s too bad... Great idea for a party it is


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 21, 2006)

Mr_M said:


> That´s too bad... Great idea for a party it is



We all had nicknames too. I think mine was 'disastra' or something like that.


----------



## moonvine (Aug 21, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> Yeah, I'm 5-10 and 200 so I don't know where I qualify. To my chagrin I've always been hit on by thin women about five times as much as fat ones. Also, of the BBWs I've known, nearly every one has preferred skinny guys. I always chalked it up to larger women not wanting to emphasize their size by hanging out with a big guy, but now I know that's bunk. Personally, I find the Jack Sprat scenario of a very skinny/buff guy and a fat woman to be very hot. _Body_ by Harry Crews explores this a bit.



I never hit on guys, unless I am online, and even then I'm likely to be just joking.

I never hit on guys offline. If I really really really like someone and I'm not likely to be too humiliated, I MIGHT send someone over to talk to him for me. I did that at the Mensa convention, but only because it was about to be over, so no one would really know about the humiliation but me.

I don't care about body type. I have found that more skinny guys will approach me though.


----------



## Mr_M (Aug 21, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> We all had nicknames too. I think mine was 'disastra' or something like that.


Cool. Please invite me if there ever is a reunion party...


----------



## MistahS (Sep 29, 2012)

I have found that when I've with a curvier woman they tend to never have an issue in terms of my weight even though I am pretty slim. However, I tend to find curvier women to be more insecure around me in terms of why a guy like myself want to date a curvier woman. I find that each to their own and of one woman like you then there are plenty of other fishes in the sea.


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 29, 2012)

How did you manage to dig up a six year old thread? However, it IS a cool thread. For some reason, skinny guys are attracted to me. And I don't mind, the guy I'm dating now is so skinny, I feel like I can break him, lol. But he's a good dude. I do like skinny guys as well. Many skinny guys enjoy curvature on a woman.


----------



## MistahS (Sep 29, 2012)

Haha I didn't even realise that. I guess I was searching for the specific thread.


----------

